# RELEASE !!!



## Moni (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hi All,
I'm Moni from Bangladesh, and English is not my mother tounge...so, you can imagine how difficult is that for me to write poems in it!

Anyway, I've tried a little, donno you'll love that or not...but I think I should share with my photographer friends!

It's first seen by Cori...she'd figured out some errors though...but I'm too lazy to fix them and publish them again...so, it's what it was!

Enjoy!!!*


----------

